# Best Size Log Splitter



## Mifeller (Jun 22, 2007)

Would appreciate some advice. Have been hand-splitting 16-20 face-cords of oak a year. Ends of logs from a mill, mostly 15-25 inch. Am 60 and back and shoulders can't take this anymore. Have looked at many power splitters. There's a local "Speeco" 22-ton with 6.5 BS for $1,000. I like this unit because it is light enough on the front that I could hand roll it into my cramped garage. Realize splitting will take longer. There's a well built "Central Hydraulics" 30-ton with about a 10 HP BS for only $1300 and they have a much better, more established service dept. While I could get it close to garage with pickup, would still need to hand maneuver it through door and around a corner. (Possibly, one of those front mounted third-wheel/jacks like I use on my boat trailer would be the answer?) But, in general the 30-ton machine would be a monster to maneuver around. I realize the 30 is a better machine for the money. But the 22 would probably work and would be a lot easier for me to move and store. Am retired, so time element not as important as would be for some. Any thoughts on the trade-offs involved in this decision would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in Advance.


----------



## mga (Jun 23, 2007)

the front wheel jack is a must. it makes moving the thing around so much easier.

regardless which one you choose, throw one of those wheels on it.


----------



## triptester (Jun 23, 2007)

There are several things to consider when choosing a splitter .The most important thing at are age (mature) is operator comfort. Stand by the machine as if you were using it , is the height comfortable, are the tires in the way ,can dropped wood fall on the motor or pump, will the motor exhaust blow in your direction .

Horizontal only models will require that you lift the blocks onto the beam . Big pieces tend to be a problem. 
Vertical models solve the need to lift large pieces but it can be a less comfortable work position.

Speeco 22 ton will handle the oak with a single wedge and is generally considered dependable.
Central Hydraulics is normally a made in China brand that has had problems with leaking seals on the cylinder.


----------



## WVhunter (Jun 23, 2007)

Go with the Speeco, I have the one that mounts on a tractor, but I know several people that have bought the 22 ton from TSC and they love them. You won't find a better one for the money. Just my 2 cents.
Tom


----------



## City Slicker (Jun 23, 2007)

*Splitter?*

Does Speeco make one with a Honda engine?


----------



## 046 (Jun 23, 2007)

yep... speeco/TSC and northern tools splitters seems to get the best feedback for lower cost splitters. yes certain speeco come with honda motors.

VS harbor freight seems to get bad feedback due to ram leaking. 

go with a unit that switches from vertical to horizontal. your back will thank you!

I've got a 35ton speeco, that's seldom used in horizontal mode. much easier to roll log on ground level. no need to pick up. 

would not have a horizontal only splitter, without a lift. but that's just me. lots of folks do just fine with horizontal only splitters w/o lifts. loads more lifting!

if you've got the $$ check out iron & oak with lift. 



City Slicker; said:


> Does Speeco make one with a Honda engine?


----------



## Mifeller (Jun 23, 2007)

*Appreciate The Comments*

Thanks for all the suggestions. From what I found on the web earlier, it appears Speeco is the same unit TSC sells as Huskee--which I've heard are pretty good. There are just a few pieces of Oak in the 25"-28" range and I could knock off side pieces if necessary. Local Speeco dealer has 22 and 28 ton models--B&S engines (6.5 & 9.5). I believe TSC offers a Honda on one Huskee for a couple hundred more; but they're 50 miles away. Leaning towards that 22 ton Speeco. With a wheel-jack it would be easy to move once inside the garage and maybe take up a little less space.


----------



## 046 (Jun 23, 2007)

50 miles to pick up a splitter is nothing! 

warning speeco/TSC splitters cannot be towed at highway speeds. bring a trailer. 



Mifeller; said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions. From what I found on the web earlier, it appears Speeco is the same unit TSC sells as Huskee--which I've heard are pretty good. There are just a few pieces of Oak in the 25"-28" range and I could knock off side pieces if necessary. Local Speeco dealer has 22 and 28 ton models--B&S engines (6.5 & 9.5). I believe TSC offers a Honda on one Huskee for a couple hundred more; but they're 50 miles away. Leaning towards that 22 ton Speeco. With a wheel-jack it would be easy to move once inside the garage and maybe take up a little less space.


----------



## Mifeller (Jun 23, 2007)

Just wondering about towing. For what it's worth, Huskee's online manual says use a 2" ball, don't exceed 45 mph and be careful crossing RRs etc. Of course nothing beats real world experience if anyone out there has towed a Huskee or Speeco??? I would just basically need to get it home from dealer - about 10 miles - and in for repairs if needed.


----------



## SmokinDodge (Jun 23, 2007)

Mifeller said:


> Just wondering why they can't be towed? Just wondering about possibly towing in daytime at speeds up to 50 for short distances of 10-20 miles if you have anything more.



If they are like most box store splitters the axles are welded directly to the Hyd tank and thus it has no suspension. Not a good idea to tow at high speeds as all the bumps and jolts are translated directly to a vessel designed to hold fluid. It works at low speeds and off road though. Also a lot of them have really small tires, it might take two -three rotations of the splitter tire for each revolution of your truck tire. Just imagine how fast those little bearings are spinning at 50 mph. 

Some of those things wobble more than a Wally world cart at 30 mph. 


Not that I have ever seen a Wally world cart doing 30 mph. :monkey:


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 24, 2007)

I got a troybuilt 30 ton and would not even think of towing out of my yard 
seems like what you pay they could put springs on them. Oh well gives
me something to do I guess. I also wish I would have bought a processor
instead of a splitter much more production for what firewood pays here
I would rather climb just my two cents.


----------



## mga (Jun 24, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> I got a troybuilt 30 ton and would not even think of towing out of my yard
> seems like what you pay they could put springs on them. Oh well gives
> me something to do I guess. I also wish I would have bought a processor
> instead of a splitter much more production for what firewood pays here
> I would rather climb just my two cents.



i built mine on a boat trailer. those leaf springs are perfect and make towing as if nothing is there.


----------



## Mifeller (Jun 24, 2007)

Could the smaller (22 ton) be loaded into a standard 8' pickup box and would that be practical? Could build a permanent-type ramp out back. Service and repair facilities should be able to off-load it.


----------



## 046 (Jun 24, 2007)

towing 10 miles is no big deal. simply go slow... two issues are backing up and bumpy roads. 

when you tow any small splitter, it's all but invisible with tailgate up. especially backing up. one could attach a flag in a fibre glass pole to splitter. 

had extensive conversations with speeco engineers and tire mfg that came on my 35ton speeco. 

tire mfg insist if tire is marked rated by DOT for safe road use. then it's considered safe for all speeds posted. (call tire mfg for yourself)

speeco engineers say when towing, if you hit bumps when traveling at highway speeds. splitter could flip over with bad results. 

there's been horror stories of this exact scenario happening. when towing a splitter at highway speeds. 

sooooo... tow slow...



Mifeller; said:


> Just wondering about towing. For what it's worth, Huskee's online manual says use a 2" ball, don't exceed 45 mph and be careful crossing RRs etc. Of course nothing beats real world experience if anyone out there has towed a Huskee or Speeco??? I would just basically need to get it home from dealer - about 10 miles - and in for repairs if needed.


----------



## triptester (Jun 24, 2007)

> Could the smaller (22 ton) be loaded into a standard 8' pickup box and would that be practical? Could build a permanent-type ramp out back. Service and repair facilities should be able to off-load it




Most log splitters start out at 500 lb or more so loading in the back of a pickup could be a little tough. Service facilities often will not accept the liability of loading and unloading.


Log splitters are seldom balanced where they will track behind a tow vehicle without starting to bounce sideways as speed increases. The one common item of all trailers at highway speed is suspension.


----------



## mga (Jun 24, 2007)

besides, doesn't that mean lifting logs onto the back of the truck to split them? seems like extra work.......ugh.


----------



## Mifeller (Jun 25, 2007)

046 said:


> towing 10 miles is no big deal. simply go slow... two issues are backing up and bumpy roads.
> 
> when you tow any small splitter, it's all but invisible with tailgate up. especially backing up. one could attach a flag in a fibre glass pole to splitter.
> 
> ...





Appreciate this! I grilled the guy at the store yesterday and he insists he's sold 15 Speecos this spring and "everybody just hooks them up and goes."
I do uderstand all the warnings which I am sure are well founded. As opposed to spending $$ on a trailer, I'll go slow. The first 5 miles is on a two-lane highway and I'll pick a time when traffic is light and keep it around 40. The rest is side road where traffic typically moves 35. I can imagine how something like that would bounce. Closest experience was an empty car-cady w/o springs which would bounce even at 10 mph, but which had a wide enough track so as not to roll over. Don't mind getting my hands dirty, so most servicing/repair can be done at home. Thanks again all.


----------



## logbutcher (Jun 25, 2007)

*Think Electric Hydraulic*

Sounds like you've decided on a 30 ton gas splitter. Give the whole thing another thought.
Electric hydraulics are quiet, will split most of your needs particularly oak butt ends, run clean, can be used anytime and anywhere ( like in your garage), in all weather. The electrics come up to 12 ton splitting power. They fit in small areas and are light enough to roll or pick up with 2 people (~ 100-150 lbs). Cost is less than 1/2 or more than any smaller splitter. No engine maintenance, or gas and oil. You can sing while splitting (you do sing don't you). The 5 ton DR has needed only hydraulic fluid for maintenance over the 6 years.

Downsides: they are slow. Very slow. ( But you are retired.) Recylcle time is around 5 seconds, time to get the next butt on. They come (so far) only in horizontal rigs, so you have to pick up or roll the heavier butts onto the machine. Those are the only downsides.

We got rid of the noisy, smokey, heavy splitter years ago for a tiny tiny 5 ton DR splitter. It does 99% of the 5-7 cords used per year for heating. Much of the wood is knarly PITA red maple and birch. The DR is set up on a stand beside the butt pile with a tarp strung between trees for rain while splitting. It plugs into a standard 110 AC outlet. Simple, easy. I split over a month or 2 in the fall at odd times when I want.....then stack and store . Don't ask about that.:rockn: 
There's a guy here "Kellog" who has a powerful electric prototype...look up the posts. DR (Vermont Country Home Products) is not cheap, but a reliable company to deal with.
Take a look.


----------



## Mifeller (Jun 25, 2007)

*Appreciate all the advice*

Hope to have the Speeco within next week. Appreciate all the info on splitters and warnings about transport. Since distance is short (under 10), roads in decent condition, and traffic generally light I'll probably do the tow. No backing up necessary. Thanks Again.


----------



## kellog (Jun 25, 2007)

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=44407&highlight=jackhammer

post #12


----------



## MrGriz (Jun 25, 2007)

I don't think you'll have a problem towing it that short distance, especially if you keep it slow. I have a North Star from Northern Tool and I've towed that one a few times with no trouble. I sure wouldn't want to go over 40mph with it, or go a long distance though.

FWIW, I would recommend the Honda engine. I have one on my North Star and can't say enough good things about how easy it starts and how well it runs.


----------



## 046 (Jun 26, 2007)

nice job!



kellog; said:


> http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=44407&highlight=jackhammer
> 
> post #12


----------



## VelvetFoot (Jun 26, 2007)

I bought this trailer dolly when it went on sale.
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=37510

There are probably plusses and minues for every splitter. I have that 30 ton Central Hydraulics splitter you mentioned initially. The dolly makes it easy to move around on the level, but a hill is tough. Where I've been splitting is off the driveway down a (very) little hill, and I have to grunt to get it up the last few feet.

Surprisingly, it isn't hard to get it up to vertical, which is the only way I split now, after I discovered it  . I sit on a pail. I wear ear plugs plus muffs since I'm pretty close to the engine and pump. The engine is pretty quiet though.

I've been using some plastic ramps to get it over the ball of the dolly when getting ready to move. It's pretty heavy to lift onto the ball all by itself.

I put it in the garage after every use, even in the evening, so it can't be too too bad to move around.

The cylinder isn't leaking nearly as much as it initially was. The company is sending a new one. 

I've split about 5 cords with it so far. Very strong. I use it at part throttle. I'm sure the one you're getting will split just about anything you throw at it. Even if it stalls on a piece, you can always withdraw the ram, get it unjammed, and try in another spot.

If I ever have to really move it somewhere, I'll get it onto my cheapo (yes, Harbor Freight) collapsable trailer. I haven't used the feature, but I think it tilts and it's pretty close to the ground. Still wouldn't be too easy, I imagine.


----------



## Wood Hick (Jun 26, 2007)

The 22 ton Husky/Speedco will do you just fine. I got one for a small job/back-up 2 years ago, and it works great. I haul it on a trailer, and you can easily manuever it. ( Just try driving 30 MPH anywhere, it will drive you nuts! ) The only design flaw is the open channels in the rear which clog up quick when running horizontal. No big deal, just remember to clean them out good with compressed air, or that gunk will start rusting inside the channels. I am not a huge fan of TSC, but that splitter is a hell of a deal for $1000.00.
You can also buy the extended warranty on it, then if it breaks its their problem. I can tell you that they have never hassled me on a warranty issue, they would much rather just make you happy and get you down the road!


----------



## 046 (Jun 26, 2007)

velvetfoot, yours was not the only post about HB splitter ram leaking. 

last season when I was doing research on which splitter to purchase. HB was top of my list for max bang for $$, until I saw posts about ram leakage. 

hard to beat robin/suberu overhead valve engines, reputation for being very close to Honda. certainly better than B&S engines. 

sure hope new Ram solves your leakage issues. 

one central theme usually surfaces, which is... seldom does anyone makes comment about lack of power. even when smallest 22ton splitters are mentioned. 

lots of comments about slow cycle times, mine included. wish mine had a 5in ram, instead of 6in. would reduce cycle times by at least a 1/3. 



VelvetFoot; said:


> The cylinder isn't leaking nearly as much as it initially was. The company is sending a new one.


----------



## Walker-Talker (Jun 27, 2007)

I hear people talk about how good the Honda engines are and I could not agree more.....as far as the GX series go. I am owner of a turf mainteance business and have several equipment with Honda GX series engines and they are bullet proof. 

What about the Honda residential line? Particulary the Honda GCV160? I have seen a couple log splitters equipped with this engine. How do they compare with the B&S engines?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Mifeller (Jun 28, 2007)

*Picked up the Speeco Today*

Picked up the 22-ton Speeco today ($999.99). There was room to drop the gate down or it would have been scarey---not visible in side mirrors at all. Drove 40 mph for 3-4 miles and she tracked pretty straight, than took a gravel road the rest of the way. It was a little wash-boarded and she bounced pretty good at 10 mph. Their technician put in the hydro and engine oil. I mounted a wheel-jack on the front at home. Surprised how little space it requires in the garage. Haven't run it yet, but plan to do so tomorrow.


----------



## Wood Hick (Jun 28, 2007)

Good choice! Were you surprised at how easy it is to hoss around?


----------



## Walker-Talker (Jun 28, 2007)

Let us know how she does. I have narrowed my choice down to either the Speeco/Huskee/MTD. I was leaning towards the MTD only because I can finance it for 12 months with no interest. Another thing I like about the MTD is the fact that it has two bolted on log cradles. I could take one off and make a shelf for holding logs to be split.


----------



## 046 (Jun 28, 2007)

good job! it'll do a good job for ya... do like velvetfoot suggested above, get a small tow dolly. makes moving around splitter a breeze.

got mine at local steve's wholesale tools for $35. 

let us know how you come out on cycle times... 



Mifeller; said:


> Picked up the 22-ton Speeco today ($999.99). There was room to drop the gate down or it would have been scarey---not visible in side mirrors at all. Drove 40 mph for 3-4 miles and she tracked pretty straight, than took a gravel road the rest of the way. It was a little wash-boarded and she bounced pretty good at 10 mph. Their technician put in the hydro and engine oil. I mounted a wheel-jack on the front at home. Surprised how little space it requires in the garage. Haven't run it yet, but plan to do so tomorrow.


----------



## Mifeller (Jun 29, 2007)

*Speeco Worked Fine*

The new Speeco worked like a charm today. Used the horizontal to cut some 10"-12" rounds into smaller pieces. Also tested it in the vertical on the biggest piece of red oak I could find (28" diameter by two feet tall). No sweat! The only times it slowed down or hesitated were on heavily gnarled/knotted pieces. But it never stalled and cut everything I threw at it. She cycles about as fast as one man can work (15 seconds). You can also stop the retract anywhere and start another cut if you want to. The BS 6.5 runs a little loud and I was surprised to notice the oil turning dark after only an hour's running. Will switch to synthetic in the near future. Don't think Speeco/Huskee puts a Honda on their machines any longer, but would imagine that would be a real nice package if it were available. Greatly appreciate everybody's advice regarding this purchase.


----------



## City Slicker (Jun 30, 2007)

*Yes, they do!*

Speeco makes a couple log splitters with a Honda 5.5 - 27 ton and a 34 ton with a Honda 8 horse. When talking with Speeco yesterday they said they are comming out with a 50 Anniversery model with a 10 horse B&S with log craddle and electric start. Anyone hear anything about when out on the market?


----------



## Mifeller (Jun 30, 2007)

*Ok*

OK---Looked at the 25 ton model w/Honda at a local TSC store couple years ago--was $200 to $300 more than the 22. That store doesn't have one now, so thought maybe they had dropped it. Honda must get more out of a 5.5 than BS does with a 6.5. Having tried-out a Honda snowblower, I can believe that. Can't complain about the 22 w/BS. Will see limited use---2 or 3weeks a year at a leisurely pace. Can't beat it for ease of use and easy to move and store. (Haven't heard anything on the special edition --- might become a hot collector's item!)


----------



## City Slicker (Jun 30, 2007)

*Honda engine?*

I think the Honda engine is a special order and something not stocked. Sounds like you have a great set-up! Im working towards mine.


----------



## WVhunter (Jun 30, 2007)

Mifeller said:


> The new Speeco worked like a charm today. Used the horizontal to cut some 10"-12" rounds into smaller pieces. Also tested it in the vertical on the biggest piece of red oak I could find (28" diameter by two feet tall). No sweat! The only times it slowed down or hesitated were on heavily gnarled/knotted pieces. But it never stalled and cut everything I threw at it. She cycles about as fast as one man can work (15 seconds). You can also stop the retract anywhere and start another cut if you want to. The BS 6.5 runs a little loud and I was surprised to notice the oil turning dark after only an hour's running. Will switch to synthetic in the near future. Don't think Speeco/Huskee puts a Honda on their machines any longer, but would imagine that would be a real nice package if it were available. Greatly appreciate everybody's advice regarding this purchase.




Really glad you like your new splitter, hope it gives you many years of great service. 
Tom


----------



## Mifeller (Jun 30, 2007)

*Dumb Question Re: Hydro Fluid Dipstick*

The Speeco has a hydro fluid dipstick attached to the base of the filler plug. Their manual does not specify whether you are supposed to check hydro level with the plug screwed completely down or just sitting on top. Tried both ways and could see little difference. I know when it comes to checking engine oil, some engines specify one method and some another.


----------



## VelvetFoot (Jun 30, 2007)

I think the automatic compression release really makes my 9 hp motor easy to start. It pulls very easily. I've never had an engine start so easy. I can't see the need for electric start except in the dead of winter maybe.


----------



## Mifeller (Jun 30, 2007)

Yah -- The Central Hydraulics looks impressive. The place where I considered buying it also rents it out for 70 per day or 300 per week. I'm sure it must be a good unit to stand up to renting. I know someone who bought one and they love it. Glad to hear it starts easy. That's a lot of HP.


----------



## spike60 (Jul 4, 2007)

This was an interesting thread to read. I think that for the guy just doing his own wood, these cheaper splitters are the way to go. I have the basic MTD 20 ton splitter for myself. I got it from one of my customers that was moving out of the area. It was hardly used and I got it for $500. Prior to that, I did everything by hand.

It does everything I need it to do. I wouldn't own one that didn't have the ability to go vertical. That feature is a must for the real big stuff. When using it in that position, I stand up another round in front of the splitter and sit on it while splitting. 

These splitters don't have the quickest cycle time, but they do match my cycle time. You can split for a good while at a comfortable pace. Some people ask about speed when shopping for splitters, but you have to ask yourself how long you could keep up with a splitter with an 8 second cycle time.

As far as engines go, the GX commercial Honda is certainly the best engine out there. And for rental or commercial use, it's the only way to go. But I think that the basic Briggs or the cheaper Honda probably have as many hours in them as anyone will need when splitting their own wood. I have the Briggs and I can get quite a bit of wood split on one tank of fuel. So, similar to a snowblower, the average guy won't put that many hours on a splitter engine. Stay on top of the oil changes, and you'll be fine.


----------



## infomet (Jul 4, 2007)

Lots of interesting stuff here. I'll put in my two cents worth too. Well, it's probably only one cent worth!

I have an old Vermeer with a 12HP Kohler. Now, you talk about bulletproof! Electric start and very reliable.

The level of the hydraulic oil doesn't matter. If it's way too low, you might suck air or overheat. Way too high and some may spill as it warms.

I'm in the senior group too and couldn't live without the vertical splitting ability. We split some BIG old gnarly pieces I couldn't begin to lift. In fact I can barely roll them due to knots/branch ends on some! I sit on a chunk or kneel. There are plenty of grandkids here, so I have them roll chunks to me and put the splits in a trailer or cart. They start working the valve with me when they are 3-4 yr old. They pick it up quickly and rarely slip up. I just stay out of the way of the wedge! That said, I'll pick up into the 8-10 inch diameter range and do them horizontal. It's nice to let the splits fall into a trailer or wagon pushed under the beam.

I really like the earmuffs with FM radio built in. I can listen to music or NPR talk. You could feed them with an XM radio or MP3 player too, if you wanted. The old Kohler has a real bark, so if I'm running it at much speed at all I need the muffs.

The old Vermeer is as wide as a car and has car wheels. I keep the pressure low, about 10 PSI I think, and it doesn't bounce noticeably. Goes 70 with no problem. BE SURE TO USE A GOOD SAFETY CHAIN! I know the new ones are narrower (easy to store) and higher, thus more tippy. Still, with appropriate tire pressure they should do fine on any reasonable road. I set the pressure by letting air out until I see some deflection of the sidewall at the bottom of the tire, like you see on your car.

Use gas stabilizer and crank her monthly. Cleaning carbs is no fun! I'm always cleaning up wood or dragging something in, so mine rarely sits more than a month.

It's so heavy I don't think about moving it by hand! Lawn tractor or pickup! I often take it into the woods with the lawn tractor and split into the lawm trailer to keep from moving a big log if it's in a place where I don't want to take the big tractor.

Well, that may be more than you wanted to know.
ENJOY the outdoors and be glad we are in a place where such toys are available and inexpensive! DON"T forget the BEER!


----------



## OilHead (Jul 4, 2007)

When I got my Iron Oak splitter I had the dealer order me an extra wheel w/ tire . Didnt like the thought of leavin the splitter somewhere when going into town to find repair or replacement. After 10 years the tires are still at 90 0/0 but one of them has sidewall cracks so highly recommend keeping them doctored up w 3M tire dressing & out of the sun or well covered when in storage. I want to order the log dislodger as if your not carefull a big piece could tear out the controller on the up swing. No problem with the honda engine on it although did remove the carburator & soaked it over night in Sea Foam because it would serge after a heavy split. On the idle mixture screw grind off the limiter with a dremel as it will break the needle if you try and pop it off . Been there done that. 35 mph max on non bumpy roads is the max or the thing bounces around too much on the 22 ton model.


----------



## OilHead (Jul 4, 2007)

Oh one other thing if you get a splitter it wont come with 10 gallons of hydro fluid you can use ATF but is probably better to get 5 gallon cans of john deer specification stuff.That will add 80-100 bucks to the cost. Be sure to follow instruction for priming the pump or youll burn it out before even getting started. And 1 case of honda oil so you can change it on schedule or yearly.


----------



## City Slicker (Jul 4, 2007)

*Good idea!*

Oilhead - that's a great idea to have an extra tire in the truck in case of a splitter breakdown. Good tip, thanks!


----------



## OilHead (Jul 5, 2007)

The tires on the Iron Oak are tubeless . If they had an option for larger dia. wheels would have gotten it but 22 ton class doesnt fall into highway speed catagory. More reason to get the 64 84 3120 to make noodles & get the load.


----------



## OilHead (Jul 5, 2007)

I mean 066 084 gettin to old to be liftin .:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Mifeller (Jul 5, 2007)

Plenty of good advice in this thread now. Appreciate the reminder on care of small engines. Portable generator is overdue for some fresh gas and running. Speeco continues to run good. She does struggle a little on the occasional knotty gnarled pieces and sometimes I back her out and restart just to take the strain off. That 6.5 BS continues to impress. Starts first pull every time. Doing big chunks of oak and ash--many over 100 lbs. In the morning I use vertical for 30 minutes to bust them into smaller pieces. Than I go horizontal for about an hour breaking these pieces down to the stove size and tossing them into the pickup bed. Take a break and do stacking in afternoon. Putting up close to a cord and a half a day. Must have been nuts to swing a 12 lb. mall all those years. Can testify to the toll it takes on back and shoulders.
Happy Splitting!


----------



## 046 (Jul 6, 2007)

my 35ton speeco came loaded with hydraulic fluid, motor prepped, pretty much ready to split. 



OilHead; said:


> Oh one other thing if you get a splitter it wont come with 10 gallons of hydro fluid you can use ATF but is probably better to get 5 gallon cans of john deer specification stuff.That will add 80-100 bucks to the cost. Be sure to follow instruction for priming the pump or youll burn it out before even getting started. And 1 case of honda oil so you can change it on schedule or yearly.


----------



## SWI Don (Jul 7, 2007)

My splitter is good to go as fast as you want. But, I built it on a 2000# axle / spring setup so she rides real nice over the bumpy roads. There are several on the way to my Dad's timber. 

The other thing you will run into with store bought machines is slow cycle time. The 11 - 16 gpm pumps get kind of slow on the larger sizes 5-8 in cylinder dia. Commercial grade units generally have larger pumps and engines but have a lot higher price tags $5K +. 

My splitter is a 30 ton home made unit with a 5" cylinder and 28 gpm pump. It has a 10 sec cycle time (5 sec each way full stroke). If there are any complaints I need a larger oil tank 20 gal is a little small.

Don


----------



## ziggy2b (Jul 14, 2007)

*Split fire from canada*

For the money, I would go with a split fire/log lift...

It has a honda 5.5 horse engine,splits wood in both directions,easy on gas,log lift lifts more than I thought it would wieght wise/and makes a nice work platform to slide wood to the splitter, It is highway towable,Went to harbor frieght and got a dolly with a 2"ball so it"easy to move around..
And will fit through a normal backyard gate to do custom splitting. I used it 3 years now and not a lick of trouble out of it!!!!!!!! (splitfire.com) take a look!!!

Other splitters /use to much gas/have to purchase tilt trailer to haul it/clumsy way to handle wood on a horizontal split. To slow!! 
For the money split fire/do the math/it"ll pay for itself/and it"s a fun job


----------



## jrclen (Jul 14, 2007)

Mifeller said:


> Plenty of good advice in this thread now.
> Happy Splitting!



Mifeller, does the speeco have an automatic return stroke? It would be nice to set the valve to retract and go pick up the next round. I am thinking about buying a new splitter next spring/summer and putting my old homemade unit out to pasture. The model you have sounds like it will do good for me. I split nasty, narley, twisted grain, oak that has been standing dead a year or two. It's red oak, but we call it scrub oak around here. You can beat yourself to death with a mall or wedges. Thanks for posting your experiences with the new splitter.


----------



## Mifeller (Jul 14, 2007)

jrclen - Re Speeco: You only need to hold the valve when doing the splitting-safety feature. For return, you just flip the valve back and retract is fully automatic. Stops itself at the end. There's also a neutral position -so for smaller pieces I usually throw it into neutral after it has backed out far enough to get the next piece in. Saves time and gas. Working with pretty big pieces -up to 30" diameter. The red oak is easiest to split-grain seems pretty straight. The white ash tends to be more twisted and drier, but she does that too. She takes up to 27 inch length. (There are a couple longer chunks that I haven't figured out what to do with yet.) Gas tank must hold about half gallon. Is nearly dry after about 40-45 minutes operation; but you can go through a lot of wood in that time and are ready for a break. I did the splitting wedge thing for many years and enjoyed the exercise, but it really takes a toll. Thought I was going to need shoulder surgery for a while this spring; looking better now but would never go back to manual splitting. Good Luck!


----------



## jrclen (Jul 15, 2007)

Mifeller: Thanks for the reply. I was hoping for the detent or auto return. The splitter sounds perfect for what I need and sounds like it will handle my oak. I gave up the wedges long ago.


----------



## ziggy2b (Jul 16, 2007)

ziggy2b said:


> For the money, I would go with a split fire/log lift...
> 
> It has a honda 5.5 horse engine,splits wood in both directions,easy on gas,log lift lifts more than I thought it would wieght wise/and makes a nice work platform to slide wood to the splitter, It is highway towable,Went to harbor frieght and got a dolly with a 2"ball so it"easy to move around..
> And will fit through a normal backyard gate to do custom splitting. I used it 3 years now and not a lick of trouble out of it!!!!!!!! (splitfire.com) take a look!!!
> ...


 (http://splitfire.com/index.html):clap:


----------



## jrclen (Jul 16, 2007)

I tried that link and it took me to a spark plug page.


----------



## triptester (Jul 16, 2007)

Ibelieve the site ziggy2be is refering to is Supersplit.


http://www.supersplit.com/


----------



## ziggy2b (Jul 16, 2007)

*split-fire.com*

I'm not reffering to a (supersplit) they have no loglift or hyydrolics....
Try these phone numbers or this e-mail address 519-468-3647 or 877-548-3473 or [email protected] At least the phone number might get you to the right site


----------



## jrclen (Jul 16, 2007)

ziggy2b said:


> I'm not reffering to a (supersplit) they have no loglift or hyydrolics....
> Try these phone numbers or this e-mail address 519-468-3647 or 877-548-3473 or [email protected] At least the phone number might get you to the right site



Here is the web site. Just forgot the dash.

http://split-fire.com/index.html


----------



## 046 (Jul 16, 2007)

that double action splitfire with four way wedge looks unreal fast. looks pretty difficult to stay up with.


----------



## ziggy2b (Jul 17, 2007)

*git-r-done*

Yeah that's what I'm talking about!!!! And they can set it up for different lenght strokes. Mine is a 255 with a 5.5 hp engine and log lift it"l split all day on a tank of gas.
It takes a while to get used to it,but when you get the rythem you can pop the wood..:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## crowbait (Jul 17, 2007)

Building my ultimate splitter, as we speak:


5hp electric motor on 220v
AND gas Honda engine (switch between the 2 by simply using the quick connect hydraulic hoses)
30 tons of force on either gas or elec
Log lifter (lifts 500 pounds)
5" cylinder
2 way wedge or 4 way (slip on)
28 gpm 2 stage pump
Full cycle valves (Push forward..they lock and I walk away and get my next log..when reach end, they return..all on their own)
Hydraulic pressure gauge so I can see what's going on

Considered adding a hydraulic wedge lifter, but I've heard people buy 'em, and never use 'em.

Should be done in about 10 more days. Gonna be sweet. Can't wait to hear what 30 tons of pressure sounds like, cracking open an elm crotch. Running the electric motor will allow me hear it for once!


----------



## beelsr (Jul 17, 2007)

crowbait said:


> Building my ultimate splitter, as we speak:
> 
> 
> 5hp electric motor on 220v
> ...




better post some movies... :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## fireman31 (Jul 17, 2007)

*log splitter.. is this one big enough?*

I saw this listed on craigslist.

here is the link: http://richmond.craigslist.org/tls/375294924.html


----------



## STLfirewood (Jul 17, 2007)

That split fire looks pretty cool. But i think I would take my supersplitter over it. But I would like to try one out to make sure.

Scott


----------



## mga (Jul 18, 2007)

fireman31 said:


> I saw this listed on craigslist.
> 
> here is the link: http://richmond.craigslist.org/tls/375294924.html




my back started to hurt just at the thought of moving that thing!!


----------



## STEELHEAD (Jul 22, 2007)

*syn oil*

Ive been told...... Dont use synyhetic oil in small engs... I think you should get a second oppion...........


----------



## jrclen (Jul 23, 2007)

STEELHEAD said:


> Ive been told...... Dont use synyhetic oil in small engs... I think you should get a second oppion...........



I've never heard that. I know you should let an engine break in with conventional oil, but then running synthetic is the way to go. Harley recommends synthetic after the break in. I run it in mine. On the other hand, I have 274,000 miles on my chevy truck with mobile conventional oil and it still doesn't burn oil.


----------



## ziggy2b (Jul 31, 2007)

*the stickler*

*Good morning,
I was surfing the web and ran across this wood splitter for 259.00 delivered.
I wanted to know if anyone out there has one or has used one??? the web site is (the stickler.com):help: It is in the price range most people can afford so I figured I'd throw it out there and see what happens....*


----------



## jags (Jul 31, 2007)

ziggy2b said:


> *Good morning,
> I was surfing the web and ran across this wood splitter for 259.00 delivered.
> I wanted to know if anyone out there has one or has used one??? the web site is (the stickler.com):help: It is in the price range most people can afford so I figured I'd throw it out there and see what happens....*


*

{bending over to pick up the next log.......SURPRISE} I don't think so. Ever thought about what would happen to the log (or you, or the machine) if it got jammed on that thing? . There is NO safety factor to that thing. The other part that I can't seem to get past is: With a hydraulic splitter, I "strategically" split the log. Based on the log, I will pick and choose how I want it split. Can't see that happening with ol' "screw till its loose" And I really don't want to be jacking up my truck and pulling off the tire so that I can bolt this thing on it every time I may want to go split wood for an hour.
LONG LIVE HYDRAULICS (yep, I am biased, saw one in use and ran for the hills)*


----------



## shawn.m (Jul 31, 2007)

I have the Troy Built 27 ton with the Honda 5.5hp model. model LS27T Works pretty good. 
http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=116418-270-24BF572B711

I do wish that the cycle time was quicker. the return home is a little slow after you hit retract. 19 seconds is slower than me by a long shot. On logs under 12" I am way ahead of the splitter. I have both kids run the splitter in shifts. 

I do like the hold to go back detent. 

The big thing that I noticed is that I have gone through 3 1/2" bolts that connect the ram to the splitting wedge. 

Also in green oak it runs pretty slow when it drops down to the slow stage on the 2 stage pump. I would say only half of my wood is straight grain. 

Improvements: I wish the log holders were a lot bigger. Someday I am going to bolt on bigger ones. 
Needs faster cycle time.
Log lift. 

However I only paid $1200 instead of $5000 for this monster 
http://www.toolfetch.com/Category/Log_Splitters/bh4003b.htm


----------

